# Am I Eligible for pass EOT



## arunaxp (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm Software engineer in sri lanka.I have gained 120 point from EOI.but still i din't submit it,my wife also has some IT related qualification which gain from BCS(British Computer Society).But if i going get points from her as a partner ,she need do assessment.My concern is can i get approval for 120 in EOI, without her points.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

arunaxp said:


> I'm Software engineer in sri lanka.I have gained 120 point from EOI.but still i din't submit it,my wife also has some IT related qualification which gain from BCS(British Computer Society).But if i going get points from her as a partner ,she need do assessment.My concern is can i get approval for 120 in EOI, without her points.


By means of approval, I assume you mean "Invitation to Apply - ITA"?
It is unlikely you will receive this with an EOI of 120 points.
You can view the latest ITA statistics via the Immigration New Zealand website.

sent by iPhone using Expat Forum


----------



## arunaxp (Feb 9, 2013)

*How Many Points can gain for BCS PGD Level*

hey, Could you Please tel me how many points can i gain for BCS(British Computer Society) PGD level from nzqa assessment as partner.



escapedtonz said:


> By means of approval, I assume you mean "Invitation to Apply - ITA"?
> It is unlikely you will receive this with an EOI of 120 points.
> You can view the latest ITA statistics via the Immigration New Zealand website.
> 
> sent by iPhone using Expat Forum


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

arunaxp said:


> hey, Could you Please tel me how many points can i gain for BCS(British Computer Society) PGD level from nzqa assessment as partner.


No sorry I'm not an immigration expert or authorised advisor, I'm just a member of the public who has some experience in emigrating to New Zealand as I've done it myself.

My advice would be to consult with an approved Immigration advisor, or research the Immigration New Zealand website to find the answers you seek.

Regards

sent by iPhone using Expat Forum


----------

